# Anyone recommend an agent?



## renter1 (Jun 7, 2009)

Can anyone recommend a real estate agent to sell an apartment in Palm Jumeirah? We live in Canada so we want someone reputable and reliable. Thanks!


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

renter1 said:


> Can anyone recommend a real estate agent to sell an apartment in Palm Jumeirah? We live in Canada so we want someone reputable and reliable. Thanks!


Hi renter1,

Not a good time to sell the apartment as of now. Property rates are going down almost everyday.


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

Try Edwards & Towers (they have an office on The Palm).


----------



## Yussif (Jul 27, 2015)

Sunder said:


> Hi renter1,
> 
> Not a good time to sell the apartment as of now. Property rates are going down almost everyday.


Absolutely agree, but if you are hell bent on selling anyway then you can try Lorenzo at Hayden, I have his mobile if you want it but the office should be fine, they usually don't have many viewings until the evenings, I guess most people are at work.


----------



## renter1 (Jun 7, 2009)

Froglet said:


> Try Edwards & Towers (they have an office on The Palm).


Thanks for the suggestion. I tried Edwards and Towers but it didn't go very well. They sent me the wrong exclusivity agreement (for rentals, not sales), and they have been really bad at answering emails. I think we're going to use Cluttons instead.


----------



## renter1 (Jun 7, 2009)

Sunder said:


> Hi renter1,
> 
> Not a good time to sell the apartment as of now. Property rates are going down almost everyday.


Luckily our place on the palm seems to have held its value pretty well over the past year. As always, I think it depends which area/building you're in.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

renter1 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. I tried Edwards and Towers but it didn't go very well. They sent me the wrong exclusivity agreement (for rentals, not sales), and they have been really bad at answering emails. I think we're going to use Cluttons instead.


That's hilarious. It's meant to be bad times for estate agents now with the prices falling. You would think they would at least have time to be prompt with their emails.

I wouldn't entertain any bad service, not when there are so many to chose from!

(Sorry I can't recommend any, I've only had experience with letting agents here)


----------



## renter1 (Jun 7, 2009)

QOFE said:


> That's hilarious. It's meant to be bad times for estate agents now with the prices falling. You would think they would at least have time to be prompt with their emails.
> 
> I wouldn't entertain any bad service, not when there are so many to chose from!
> 
> (Sorry I can't recommend any, I've only had experience with letting agents here)


That's what I thought!

Anyway, Cluttons seem really professional so far.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

renter1 said:


> That's what I thought!
> 
> Anyway, Cluttons seem really professional so far.


Why bother asking for advice if you don't follow it? I sent you the details of someone via message and no reply.

I tell you what, go get ripped off by all the *******s, and don't ever say we never told you so.


----------



## renter1 (Jun 7, 2009)

The Rascal said:


> Why bother asking for advice if you don't follow it? I sent you the details of someone via message and no reply.
> 
> I tell you what, go get ripped off by all the *******s, and don't ever say we never told you so.


Hi Rascal, I got a bunch of private messages from people recommending their relatives, friends etc. Thanks for your note, but I was looking for a more impartial recommendation.


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

Based on my dealings with them, I recommend Cluttons.


----------



## renter1 (Jun 7, 2009)

A.Abbass said:


> Based on my dealings with them, I recommend Cluttons.


Thanks. They do seem professional so far. I even got an email from them at about midnight Dubai time.


----------

